# Planet Le Mans Talks with Driver Charles Zwolsman about Team Kolles Audi R10 Program and Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

PlanetLemans caught up at Spa with Team Kolles Audi R10 TDI driver Charles Zwolsman and has published the interview online. During the chat, they go over Zwolsman's time in American open-wheel racing, how the transition is going to the Audi R10 and Team Kolles' outlook on the 24 Hours of Le Mans.
Read more and then check out our own Le Mans Series photo galleries after the jumps.
* Full Story - Planet Le Mans *
* 2009 Le Mans Series Photo Galleries *


----------

